# Cycle rack for a Bessacarr E530.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

I intend fitting a cycle rack for two bikes to my Bessacarr E530.

Can anyone recommend a particular model/type,and mobile installation engineer ?

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Fiamma or Omnister are the most popular manufacturers and their agents would be well suited to advise on the best model. The task is to drill and fit to the inside of your van using the horizontal strong timbers if your van is coachbuilt.
One useful tip I was given; buy a three bike version. This gives a little more room to fit your two bikes and in my case, a track for my rolled up carpet to be fixxed to when travelling.
Alan


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I totally agree with the comments made by Alan, but would add to ensure that the cycle rack is at a level that you can easily lift bikes on and off, but it must be fitted in the correct location.

I had a 3 bike rack (for 2 bikes) fitted to my E540 van by the dealer and have been totally satisfied with it.

Photos available if required by PM

Adrian


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

I opted for a tow bar and fitted a Thule 3 cycle rack to my
Bessacarr E665

When I asked about a wall mounted version, they thought it would need extra longs vertical bars to allow the rack to be fitted

I thought long and hard because there's no back window and also, the rack would have been too high to access the cycles and would perhaps interfere with the rear view camera

Norrie


----------

